# Have new tank...not sure how to decorate or stock



## BubblesHunny (Mar 14, 2005)

[glow=violet:a1379c1e89][/glow:a1379c1e89]Hi all! I have just put up a 30 gallon tank. I originally wanted to buy cichlads...the hot pink, yellow, and blue ones :roll: 
The local pet shop owner talked me out of it, and now I have guppies and neons. They are beautiful fish, but I would like a variety. But, I am not sure which fish I can add to my tank. I also have a "Coral Reef" Decor in the tank. Is that suitable for the fish I have? I have 2 females and 1 male guppy. I would so appreciate anyones advice. I DO NOT want to hurt my fish! 
:lol:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well most likely you are gonna be going through the nitrogen cycle within the next few weeks... this means your fish my die going through this. I would definately take back the neons for now, (they are way to sensitive to live through a cycle) I believe in fishless cycling, which means you put an ammonia source in your tank and let your cycle go until you get tests like this
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 10-30
Then it is ready for fish! THEN you can add your neons and guppies, (preferably the neons in a group of 5 or more) 
and if by coral reef decore you mean plastic decorations, your fine, the fish won't care.


----------



## Mobern (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree... no fish until the cycle is done. When they cycle is finished put in about 8 Neons ( I wouldn't recommend guppies because they breed way too much and theirs culling and inbreeding to worry about.... uggh).

Well, here's my suggestion:
2 Blue Ram Cichlids (1m/1f) 
8 Neon Tetras
6 Pygmy or panda corydoras catfish
3 Otocinclus catfish

Blue Ram Cichlids are great community fish that grow to be about 3" (their nice and small) and they are colorful and non-aggressive. They like to eat snails too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

he has to have fish to cycle his tank, mobern.
get a hardy fish for the cycle, and to speed up the cycle to just a couple days, buy cycling bacteria from your LFS. i use it to cycle tanks and it works great.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Totally wrong info, scuba kid. You DO NOT need fish to cycle a tank. Pure ammonia works just fine and is safer for the fish. Cycle is snake oil (to quote Mr. Doyle). It is useless and doesn't help at all. The only real additive to my knowledge is bio-spira. Do a search here and on google about fishless cycling. A piece of raw shrimp can be used also. Please be sure to give correct info about topics. There are lives at stake.


----------



## BubblesHunny (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, guys! I had NO idea that the tank had to go through a "cycle". So, Thanks! (I am sure my fish will thank you, too! LOL)


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

3 guppys in a 30 gal should be fine and can handle the cycling fairly well. Read up on cycling and keep testing your water. When you have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and a low number of nitrates, add 2 fish at a time, wait one week and then add the next 2 fish. Of course 2 females and one male guppy can fill up your tank all by themselves and you may not want to buy any more fish at all, but a second tank for the fry.


----------

